# M&P in Presto?



## Bret (Nov 6, 2007)

Right now, I am using bases of goat's milk, shea, honey and shaving. I only use shea and honey in two of my soaps. Most of mine have shaving for extra lather. I'd like to break it down to one master recipe and add real goat's milk and other butters, etc then fragrance, add additives from there. 

Anyone do anything like this? Or make M&P in a Presto pot? I have one for my candle wax and it's great. I just wonder how the goat's milk would hold up in it and if it'd hurt anything to remelt if I didn't use it all?


----------



## Bret (Nov 8, 2007)

No one at all?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 8, 2007)

DO IT DO IT!!!  I think Paul used to melt his in a Presto pot!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hope I don't sound stupid, but what's a Presto?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 8, 2007)

http://216.109.125.130/search/cache...presto+pot+pots&d=YiEGfvL9PvCG&icp=1&.intl=us


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 8, 2007)

ooh, nifty!

If you use a Presto with a spigot, would the soap/wax/etc goop up in the "faucet"?


----------

